# Rescued pigeon in 818 needs home



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi, folks! I'm glad I found Pigeon Talk. Who knew there was this whole world of pigeon people out there?!  You guys are a great resource. 

A few days ago, a large albino pigeon landed on my balcony. He stayed all day and seemed reluctant to fly, so I put out feed & water for him. He would fly the short distance from the balcony floor to the edge of the roof above, but that was about it. After a couple of days loitering out there, he really seemed a lot more alert and energetic. I was happy and thought, "Today's the day he will fly off again!" But as I watched him eat his breakfast, WHAM!, a hawk came from out of nowhere and took him off in a puff of white feathers. (Though he is the villain in this story, I must say I was amazed at the blinding speed of the hawk as well as his ability to fly straight through the horizontal balcony railings which are maybe 8" apart). 

I looked down the hillside from my balcony to see where they ended up. Sadly, in the next street down about a half-block away, I saw the hawk atop the pigeon. I thought for sure the pigeon was a goner. Just then, a neighbor nearby walked out of her front door. The hawk was spooked & flew away, leaving the injured pigeon behind. 

"Is it still alive?!", I shouted to the neighbor lady.
"Yes!", she said.
"I'll be right down to get it!" I grabbed some gloves and a cardboard box with some newspaper and hiked down the hill. The pigeon seemed in shock and had a small wound under his left wing. I brought him into my garage and applied pressure to the wound for a few minutes with a paper towel folded into a small square. The bleeding stopped. I went to Petco and ended up getting a large dog crate as temporary housing. 

When I returned with the crate about an hour later, the pigeon was standing up in the box and looked much better. I had a hard time pursuing him around the garage and felt terrible having to spook him again but I had to get him in the crate. In he went into the newspaper-lined crate along with some wild bird feed, grit, and water with some birdie vitamin mix I got for him. That was Thursday. 

He rested there Thursday night and Friday. I kept him in the garage because I didn't want him to be stressed by my cat. The garage was quiet & warm. I was glad he was not stuck out in the rain. 

So, now it's Saturday morning and I still have a pigeon in a crate. He has been eating and drinking and is looking stronger. I wanted to move him out to clean the crate, but he gets very scared, flapping and pecking at me when I try to touch him. I'm really afraid of injuring him so I can't grab him. I love animals, but don't think I'm cut out to be a pigeon owner. From what I've read here on Pigeon Talk, I'm reluctant to release him as I don't know if he's a strong enough flier yet and his white color is like an "Eat Me!" sign. 

I'm in Woodland Hills, CA (818 area code). Is there anyone who raises pigeons in the area who can give this little guy a home? I feel terrible leaving him in the crate but am having a hard time dealing with him.

Thanks,

Frank in L.A.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Rescued pigeon*

Hi Frank,

Thank you for helping this poor pigeon. The food, grit and vitamins are all good, and a dog crate makes an excellent temporary pigeon home. The one thing I would add is addressing his wound. Did you clean it after the hawk attack? You can clean wounds with peroxide and then dress them with triple antibiotic ointment such as Neosporin. The pigeon should also be on oral antibiotics--you should be able to find some at the pet store. If he's eating and drinking, you can put them in his water as directed. 

Hopefully one of our Southern California members will be along soon to help with rehab. I'm sure we can find someone who is willing to take the pij. Is he banded, by any chance? Just curious. Releasing white homers at ceremonies has become popular and occasionally they get lost.


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Nope, he has no band. I could not see the actual wound through the feathers, let alone clean it. I was kind of panicked myself and all I could figure to do at the time was apply pressure to the area which was enough to stop the bleeding pretty quickly. Now he is certainly far too fussy to be touched at all. I guess if you're experienced with birds it's not a big deal, but I'm really not comfortable trying to handle him as he is ornery and seems so delicate at the same time. 

I didn't realize he needed antibiotics & didn't see any at the pet store when I was fishing around for things to give him. I'll see if I can pick some up while I'm out. 

Here's a pic of my houseguest!  

Frank in L.A.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He's lovely. Pigeons are actually pretty tough, believe me. Do you know anyone with bird experience who might be able to help you check him over? Unlike parrot family birds, pigeons can't do damage when they peck you. It would be good for that wound to be cleaned and dressed. However, if you don't feel comfortable with that, getting some antibiotics into the drinking water would help. PetCo and Pet Club usually sell some in the bird aisle of the store. 

I'm sure one of our So. CA members will be along soon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com Frank*

Many thanks for caring for this most unfortunate, yet fortunate pij. Escaping from a hawk attack is wonderful, then having a compassionate human rescue you is definitely something they are grateful for.  

A pigeon's defenses consist of 'wing' slapping & 'nipping' a bit. It appears this little one has his/hers in tact.  
You are exactly right, if one is used to handling a pigeon it's no problem, however one who isn't is very cautious & justifiably so. 

Just a suggestion, because of the nature of the incident, no doubt your little visitor was traumatized. Applying heat is a good idea, as it will help to maintain a normal body temperature. A towel lined heating pad, set on low, placed under him is great or even a low wattage lamp directed into the cage will suffice. 

Terry Whatley, one of our Moderators, lives in Lake Forest & hopefully she will be on soon & perhaps will be able to direct you to someone who lives nearby to assist with this sweetie.

Please do keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank and thank you so much for helping this "Chubby Bubby" pigeon! Given his/her size/weight .. no match for a hawk or much of anything. I will privately e-mail the names and #'s of two pigeon folk in the San Fernando Valley in just a minute. 

If neither of them is able to help you and the bird, please post back here and we will figure something else out.

Thanks again!

Terry


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Terry,

Thanks for your prompt response. I called the 2 phone numbers last night. On one, I left a message & have not heard back. I did get hold of the other person who said he is overcrowded and has no room for another bird. Then, he said he would take the bird but only if I paid him an unspecified "donation", otherwise he wouldn't take it. Frankly, I thought that was kind of weird.  He also said that he knows the other person you referred me to, and she is overcrowded & probably could not take it, either. So, I am back at Square One with a crated birdie in my kitchen!  

Frank in L.A.


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, I just saw GreenDawg's post of how he was successful placing a bird with Sam, so I am hoping she will still call me back...

Frank in L.A.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Frank,

I'm sorry it worked out as it did with the one person I referred you to. I have never heard of him asking for a donation, but I do understand how he might need this to be done. Often rescued pigeons require some amount of veterinary care and/or medication, not to mention ongoing food and housing, so it can become a bit overwhelming at times.

If it doesn't work out with Sam, then let us know, and we'll figure out how to get the pigeon to me.

Thank you so much for all your efforts for this bird.

Terry


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Tell me about it!  I've already spent about $200 on feed & accessories for this little guy, including a larger cage I can't even get him to go into. Hopefully I can return some of this stuff for a refund when I find him a home, and would be glad to chip in for his future room & board as well. I meant it was just odd for someone to say 'there's no room', and then later say 'there will be room if you give me money'. 

I would be glad to drive the bird anywhere in Southern California he needs to go. 

Thanks a lot for your help. The only alternative I know of is the vet, who told me I could "sign the bird over to them as a wildlife rescue and they would do the best they could with it". I didn't really like the sound of that and suspect his prospects would be better with a hobbyist. 

Frank in L.A.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Frank in L.A. said:


> The only alternative I know of is the vet, who told me I could "sign the bird over to them as a wildlife rescue and they would do the best they could with it". I didn't really like the sound of that and suspect his prospects would be better with a hobbyist. Frank in L.A.


Hi Frank .. okay, let's you and I figure out a plan here. 

Please try Beth at 805-320-2438. Beth is a wildlife rehabilitator who also kindly helps domestic and feral pigeons. She is a member here at pigeons.com and is listed in our Pigeon Resource Directory (http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm). Beth would be closer you to than anything I can arrange.

If that doesn't work out, then I am more than happy to take the bird if you can get it as far as Fountain Valley to my friends at the Lily Sanctuary (a parrot rescue and sanctuary).

Please let me know what you would like to do or just call me at (949) 584-6696.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry or Frank

I am up in Bakersfield. I would be happy to help if we can make it work. Let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Tanya. Hopefully Frank will be on soon to give us an update.

Terry


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow, you guys are great. I just spoke to Sam in North Hollywood this morning and she says she can take the bird. She has a busy schedule today but we will talk again later to work out the details. Things are looking up! Mr. White is moving about the crate & preening himself today & looks good. Hopefully by tonight he'll be in a place where he can stretch out his wings and take a good bath. I'll keep you all posted.

Frank in L.A.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update, Frank! 

Terry


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Look who finally jumped over into the big cage! He's such a good boy I can't stand it. As soon as I took this pic, he jumped back into the crate. He must feel safer enclosed in there. Maybe he comes out to chill in the big cage when I'm not looking!  

Frank in L.A.


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Oops, here's the picture...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Frank,

He certainly is a beauty! Glad to hear everything seems to be working out well. Thanks so much for helping him out.

Linda


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He is lovely, Frank. I'm glad things have worked out for him. Though I suspect you will miss him when he goes to his new home.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

From your picture, he may like the smaller crate as a cozy, secure bedroom and the larger, more exposed crate for eating and exercise. You certainly have taken excellent care of this lucky bird!


----------



## nltrask (Feb 2, 2005)

*Looking for lost one*

I might be able to take him in, as I raise white pigeons, and have lost a few of my own. Does he have a band? I live in the 818 area not too far from Woodland Hills, don't get on Pigeon talk everyday so please also send addl. e-mail to: [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

nltrask said:


> I might be able to take him in, as I raise white pigeons, and have lost a few of my own. Does he have a band? I live in the 818 area not too far from Woodland Hills, don't get on Pigeon talk everyday so please also send addl. e-mail to: [email protected] Thanks.


No, this bird did not have a band. Sorry! Thanks for your generous offer. I just placed her in a new home today!  

Frank in L.A.


----------



## Frank in L.A. (Feb 10, 2005)

Great news today! "My" pij has arrived at her terrific new home in North Hollywood. Pigeon wrangler extraordinaire Samantha has graciously taken her into her pigeon enclosure. Sam identified the bird's breed as a King, probably a female based on the behavior of the other pigeons around her. She said the bird is not wild and was definitely raised in a pen somewhere which might explain it's behavior of 'moving into' my balcony & not flying away. Sam said this bird doesn't have the first idea about how to take care of itself and would not have survived long otherwise. 

The pij seems very happy. She's by far the biggest in the bunch. She dove right in for a bath, and proceeded to march into the middle of the feed dish for a snack. She has gone mano-a-mano with a hawk and is not about to be intimidated by a bunch of smaller pigeons!

I'll miss the little thing, but she's definitely where she needs to be now. Sam invited us back to visit when the bird gets a mate. Thanks to everybody here on Pigeon Talk for your help. A happy ending for birds and humans alike!  

Frank in L.A.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this all worked out. Many thanks to you, Frank, and also to Sam for her generous assistance with this lovely bird. 

Thanks for letting us know the happy ending.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, what an extraordinary amount of teamwork went into this happy ending! Frank, Terry and Sam -- you should all be very proud of yourselves for going the extra mile!

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Frank,
Even tho you placed your pigeon in a great home, I hope you keep in touch with this group, and keep us updated.
daryl


----------

